# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Looking for 123gr Amax 6.5mm

## nzfubz

Wanted to buy or swap for a full box of 130gr ELD match is a box of 123gr Amax #26171 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I have some you can  have mate.
Will let you know tomorrow how many I have got.
Do you need them urgently or can you wait till the mini match on the 29th?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

29th all good mate cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

I have a handful, maybe 20 you can have.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> 29th all good mate cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I will put them in my bag tomorrow so I don't forget.
I think I only have a handful as well but with uplandstalkers handful you might get enough 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Both legends, thanks all. Should be sorted now. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I will put them in my bag tomorrow so I don't forget.
> I think I only have a handful as well but with uplandstalkers handful you might get enough 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Put them in the bag now, you'll forget by tomorrow!  :Wink: 


As a aside, what are you using them in  @nzfubz ?

----------


## nzfubz

260 sako, seems to like them. Will move to the eld when I can no longer get them. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Put them in the bag now, you'll forget by tomorrow! 
> 
> 
> As a aside, what are you using them in  @nzfubz ?


Can't I am away from home and bloated on whitebait. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> 260 sako, seems to like them. Will move to the eld when I can no longer get them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I've got a Swede that likes the 140gn. I must get around to trying the elds...... in fact I must get around to reloading and shooting some more 140's......

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Tryed some 123sst’s in my 260 today 
Shot them ok I geuss
Tikka t3 action 
Trueflite ultra match 18 inch dpt over barrel
Boyed stock

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I have plenty of boxes of 123 Amaxs available  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

@nzfubz I'd swap you a box for the 130 ELD

----------


## nzfubz

> @nzfubz I'd swap you a box for the 130 ELD


Perfect PM inbound.

----------


## nzfubz

> I have plenty of boxes of 123 Amaxs available


Thank's Greg, good to know for next time.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Thank's Greg, good to know for next time.


Just checked, currently I have 23 boxes in stock

----------


## R93

Just put 70 123s in my range bag now.

So more than I thought I had. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Just put 70 123s in my range bag now.
> 
> So more than I thought I had. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Shot anything with the vlds yet?

----------


## R93

> Shot anything with the vlds yet?


No mate. Just paper. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> No mate. Just paper. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Is it dying quickly?

----------


## R93

> Is it dying quickly?


Not too bad. Had a few confetti trails to follow up

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------

